# Breeders in Kentucky?



## Subnetwork (Aug 28, 2016)

I'm looking for a companion dog in the near future, and visited Drache Feld last fall/winter. I fell in love with their dogs, and the fact they offer training. 

I was thinking a show line from Drache Feld, I like the idea of a working line German Shepherd, but they seem to require a lot more to keep them content, and I work throughout the week. I live an active life style I run 1-2 times a day, and live just a couple miles from a state park which I'm sure me and the dog will enjoy together. 


Does this seem like a good choice? Does anyone else have a suggestion on breeders? My budget is around $1500 obviously less is better, but I'm someone who strongly believes you get what you pay for.


----------



## Subnetwork (Aug 28, 2016)

Can I get some opinions on this one? Their FaceBook page doesn't say too much, but it does have names of their parents.

https://m.facebook.com/Von-Sable-Creek-Kennels-1595487680763782/


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

don't know anything about the link you posted, but wanda at kleinenhain german shepherds is in KY , has a sable girl ready to go, and just had a litter of 9, with two available..I'm getting one out of this litter, it will be a nephew to my female in the avatar..


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

There isn't enough info on the facebook page to have an opinion-


----------



## Subnetwork (Aug 28, 2016)

JakodaCD OA said:


> don't know anything about the link you posted, but wanda at kleinenhain german shepherds is in KY , has a sable girl ready to go, and just had a litter of 9, with two available..I'm getting one out of this litter, it will be a nephew to my female in the avatar..


I'll remember this kennel, but they seem to be working line dogs? How are they compared to show line when it comes to temperament, calmness etc? I'm also wanting a male dog, no offense its all I've ever really had. 

Alright thank you both, I may need to just go and investigate myself and see. Do any of you have any questions that would be smart to ask?


----------



## Subnetwork (Aug 28, 2016)

holland said:


> There isn't enough info on the facebook page to have an opinion-


Well one red flag is their dogs cost $800, but the eastern side of Kentucky near the kennel, and where I'm also located is really impoverished so it might not be practical to charge a lot.

Hmm the post I saw earlier had a lot more information, it was on a different page they had posted to though...


----------



## Subnetwork (Aug 28, 2016)

Here's the non-mobile link. It seems to have all the posts I was talking about.

https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100009338826707&fref=ts


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I see nothing on von sable, the fb page doesn't list any health clearances on parents, titles, just a sale for puppies...they don't look like showlines to me..They don't have a website? vs FB page?


----------



## Subnetwork (Aug 28, 2016)

JakodaCD OA said:


> I see nothing on von sable, the fb page doesn't list any health clearances on parents, titles, just a sale for puppies...they don't look like showlines to me..They don't have a website? vs FB page?


Nope no website, and all they state is AKC certified, which to my understanding doesn't mean much?


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

How about a rescue?


----------



## shep1978 (Aug 22, 2016)

We got out pup here - Rheinhardt Kennels.

Very nice people and they were highly recommended.


----------



## Subnetwork (Aug 28, 2016)

gsdsar said:


> How about a rescue?



I've thought about that, but everything I've read on here seems to point to a lot of health issues/vet bills and temperament problems/liability.


----------



## Subnetwork (Aug 28, 2016)

shep1978 said:


> We got out pup here - Rheinhardt Kennels.
> 
> Very nice people and they were highly recommended.


I'm close to London, Kentucky only a hour and half or so. I'll keep them in mind.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I believe that there are two females available from Jason Wiggens' last litter - 6 weeks old or so.....should be in the same general area as Drache Feld....

If you are interested, PM me for contact info....

Lee


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Subnetwork said:


> I've thought about that, but everything I've read on here seems to point to a lot of health issues/vet bills and temperament problems/liability.


That's a generalization-my rescue dog was $20 -she was in good health until she passed away -she was a senior when I got her. She had one little quirk which was easily managed -ok maybe that's a temperament issue. She was seriously the best $20 I ever spent


----------



## Subnetwork (Aug 28, 2016)

wolfstraum said:


> I believe that there are two females available from Jason Wiggens' last litter - 6 weeks old or so.....should be in the same general area as Drache Feld....
> 
> If you are interested, PM me for contact info....
> 
> Lee


I sent you a PM with some questions.


----------



## Subnetwork (Aug 28, 2016)

holland said:


> That's a generalization-my rescue dog was $20 -she was in good health until she passed away -she was a senior when I got her. She had one little quirk which was easily managed -ok maybe that's a temperament issue. She was seriously the best $20 I ever spent


And it's been my experience too, that everyone who gets a shelter dog has no problems and is always very good dogs... I've just been wary since GSD's are quite powerful, and if there is temperament problems there could be some issues, and I don't really know what to look for when it comes to shelter dogs, I hardly do with breeders other than what I can find online.


----------



## quick (Jun 9, 2019)

Have left 2 messages over the past 4 days and yet to hear anything back. I guess they must be busy and don't give a crap to new customers and that's fine with me toO. Will look somewhere else.


----------



## HollandNicholson (May 6, 2019)

This thread is 3 years old


----------

